# FUZE Player for Nintendo Switch gets release date; includes 27 games for $0.99



## mathew77 (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice!.. Hope new games can be imported locally through the microSD card, with no internet connection needed.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Dec 27, 2020)

I am going to get the speedrun wr on AnimeUltraHyperJump.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 27, 2020)

This is nice and cheap. 

Still not buying it cause I am broke, but still naybe other other people could?


----------



## JonSilvera (Dec 27, 2020)

Hey folks, first a quick but HUGE thanks to GBAtemp for posting our latest release.

You read it right, that's 27 games for 99 cents (that's less than $0.04c per game!). However, more games are being added as they get through our QA. We have at least ten more to add in the coming weeks.

These games are true Homebrew titles. They have been written by FUZE4 Nintendo Switch users that include absolute beginners, young kids, older adults, teachers, gamers and seasoned pro coders. 

This is 100% legal homebrew on Nintendo Switch and is the nearest you'll get to the original Home Computer (back-in-the-day) coding experience. Best of all you can learn to code while trying out all the great community games. Every game includes the full, and commented, source code so you can see how it was made. The reference guide, examples and tutorials are also included so you can check out the language.

Anyway... as of tomorrow the FUZE Player is available on the eShop for £0.89 / $€0.99 - Enjoy!

Jon Silvera - teamFUZE

Ps. A warm 'best wishes' for Christmas / Holidays - our hearts go out for all those who have had to endure a very lonely time and those adversely affected by this damned virus.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 27, 2020)

The price must be wrong. Nintendo no longer allows titles to be sold lower than a 1.99 USD


----------



## DragonBoy (Dec 27, 2020)

Awesome! For that price, I won't say no! Thanks for informing us! It also would be awesome if Fuze team could possibly create a limited physical edition for their product Fuze4...


----------



## JonSilvera (Dec 27, 2020)

@chartube12 Minimum price is $0.99 / £0.89 / €0.99 . We actually wanted it to be free but that was not possible so we went with the lowest price we could.


----------



## CasalTie5 (Dec 27, 2020)

As I have the main Fuze app, I've played a few of these already - and I might be biased, but the selection included here is quite awesome in my opinion!
My personal recommendation for anyone picking this up is 'Super Laser Blast'. It's super addictive and perfectly suitable for passing your time on the bus (unlike with mobile you can control it using a controller, even though it does support touch screen). It's so good that one member of the Fuze community even made a video review about it, check it out:


----------



## phonz (Dec 27, 2020)

ok. There are FAR TOO MANY games called "Fuse". This needs to stop. haha.


----------



## waldron (Dec 27, 2020)

Awesome news that this is getting released as a player and at such a low price, good excuse to use up those gold coins in the eshop. Brilliant way to give indie developers a platform to show off there games and learners! I urge you all to get fuze for switch player/software great way to learn to code and play truly indie games


----------



## lordelan (Dec 27, 2020)

JonSilvera said:


> @chartube12 Minimum price is $0.99 / £0.89 / €0.99 . We actually wanted it to be free but that was not possible so we went with the lowest price we could.


What a *nice *project!


----------



## raxadian (Dec 27, 2020)

JonSilvera said:


> @chartube12 Minimum price is $0.99 / £0.89 / €0.99 . We actually wanted it to be free but that was not possible so we went with the lowest price we could.



You could have released a Demo version with just ten games for free, If Nintendo still allows that.

Even so is still really cheap, good job!


----------



## JonSilvera (Dec 27, 2020)

We've even got an exclusive new Dizzy game in there - but more than this it was written by the original creators of Dizzy, The Oliver Twins!




If that's not worth the asking price then I don't know what is!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@chartube12 That was the original idea but it turned out to be more complicated - It could not simply be a free FUZE Player. On the positive side it means we will explore an F2P model next year. We're not greedy so there might be something in doing a variation like that. We're thinking the full code editor but with unlockable tools and game asset packs. That way anyone could pick it up and learn the basics (and in fact most likely the experts could create some awesome things within those limits) but then can unlock the extras to get the most out of it.

What do you think?


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 27, 2020)

Made me realize there's no Wario ware game for the switch


----------



## NoiseTank_ (Dec 27, 2020)

To all the folks at GBAtemp - Thank you so much for posting this! We're super excited for the Player and putting the awesome creativity of the users infront of more and more people.

The FUZE Player features a Showcase Gallery of community made games, with F4NS users making more all the time. The games on there are brilliant - charming, original, silly, addictive.. I can't believe how cool it has been to watch our little community start to grow, with creativity and learning at the core of it. If you haven't checked out the Fuze Arena forum yet, please do! With some more growth, it could be a force to be reckoned with. 

@Shalashaska98 - I feel this! A Warioware game on Switch would be awesome. But I have to say, that is exactly the vibe I get when using F4NS. Like each game is an awesome Warioware mini-game. Must make a note to try making something like Warioware in Fuze..


----------



## toxibunny (Dec 27, 2020)

I’m going to get my game on there someday!


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Dec 27, 2020)

I wish there were a Lexaloffle's PICO-8 port to Switch.


----------



## DragonBoy (Dec 27, 2020)

For the love of God, it's 1 euro. If someone who owns a 350 euro switch cannot spare 1 euro for his gaming needs, than he seriously needs to take a look at his life and his philosophy. Even people who don't have a job have 1 euro! The guy who begs for money opposite my house has 1 euro... I really don't see any point why there's even a discussion about the price...


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Dec 27, 2020)

Genital Chess sounds like a fun game.. Sign me up


----------



## f1steve (Dec 27, 2020)

.  .


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 27, 2020)

JonSilvera said:


> @chartube12 Minimum price is $0.99 / £0.89 / €0.99 . We actually wanted it to be free but that was not possible so we went with the lowest price we could.



Did Nintendo already approve it for the eshop? the 1.99 minimum policy is new. Nintendo trying to combat issues with shitty games being in featured section. devs would put them on sell for .99 and under. than they would go back to normal price with a day


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 27, 2020)

Whether its $1 or $2, maybe take the word of the people selling this on the eShop tomorrow rather than try and armchair advise with anecdotal information.

I’ll gladly buy this tomorrow to show some support.


----------



## CasalTie5 (Dec 27, 2020)

MaskedMarvel said:


> Genital Chess



Fuze player M rated confirmed


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 27, 2020)

phonz said:


> ok. There are FAR TOO MANY games called "Fuse". This needs to stop. haha.



....we don't talk about what happened with Overstrike. Overstrike was canceled and did not become a game called Fuse.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 27, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> Nice!.. Hope new games can be imported locally through the microSD card, with no internet connection needed.


Switch games can't access sdcard directly in retail. They cannot access anything which SDK doesn't allow. And SDK doesn't allow anything what user has access to.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2020)

I've had a look at the Social Media for this Application and it's a little old and disconnected, the latest Instagram post being from 2019 and the YouTube Channel has no hyperlinks to its Official Website; it wouldn't hurt to refresh Feeds and give people somewhere to go and look at game examples.

That said, this looks very interesting, especially since it has a built-in Sprite and Image Editor. 

It would be great to promote that as well, so those who aren't ready to Code because they don't know what they want to do can start off with creating Game Assets, or even share them with others through some kind of community display and transfer system; I know I like to create Pixel Art in my spare time and wouldn't mind creating free Sets for people to use.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 27, 2020)

I will be buying this just for Fast Food Dizzy as I played the original version to death back in the day on my ZX Spectrum 48K.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 27, 2020)

This was originally planned as a free app ala RPGmaker Player for 3ds. I wonder if Nintendo mandated it be a paid app in case it's exploited (to mitigate the potential scope of the problem).
I also take it this is a curated list of games and users can't download arbitrary game codes?

This is pretty wise from a security perspective, especially if the previous sentence is true.


----------



## CasalTie5 (Dec 27, 2020)

tomasowa said:


> start off with creating Game Assets, or even share them with others through some kind of community display and transfer system; I know I like to create Pixel Art in my spare time and wouldn't mind creating free Sets for people to use.



It is actually possible to do that; because whenever someone downloads a game they have full access to the images created and used in that program.

As far as online presence is concerned, the focus is fuzearena, the Fuze forum (I think there is a link to that in most cases, but i could be wrong)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Dec 27, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> Did Nintendo already approve it for the eshop? the 1.99 minimum policy is new. Nintendo trying to combat issues with shitty games being in featured section. devs would put them on sell for .99 and under. than they would go back to normal price with a day


I think you should go back and read that article. I only read it once but I feel you missed the point of it - and got some details wrong.


----------



## SonyUSA (Dec 27, 2020)

JonSilvera said:


> Hey folks, first a quick but HUGE thanks to GBAtemp for posting our latest release.
> 
> You read it right, that's 27 games for 99 cents (that's less than $0.04c per game!). However, more games are being added as they get through our QA. We have at least ten more to add in the coming weeks.
> 
> ...



How can we go about submitting Fuze games for inclusion in the Switch version?


----------



## PB4_ (Dec 27, 2020)

I might be biased, but I think this is the cheapest way you can get Solitaire on your Nintendo Switch. And when you don't feel like Solitaire, there are plenty of other games to pick from as well!


----------



## vinicity (Dec 28, 2020)

This is great news! I love Fuze and the amazing community around it. I really hope the player get more people interested in the actual Fuze application.

It is also great that more people can play the games we make in it!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 28, 2020)

Great to see the community making it like this!


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow, a GBAtemp member made this? And *Nintendo is supporting it?* Did the Nintendo executives drink a bit too much buttered rum this Christmas season?!?


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 28, 2020)

DeanThorpe said:


> I think you should go back and read that article. I only read it once but I feel you missed the point of it - and got some details wrong.



No i didn’t. Nintendo has blocked games from being sold for less than a $1.99, That’s the end point. I was curious if Nintendo approved their pricing of .99. if so it had to be done before the new pricing eshop rules went into effect.


----------



## mathew77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hmm... Does anybody know how to play games bundled with FUZE player?

Or they aren't bundled at all, and have only links from the player program?

On a start screen, I clicked Programs, then any game, A, then + (Run), but no luck: it gives me an error like: *Error Code 2155-8007*, or *Turn off the flight mode:
   *


----------



## SonyUSA (Dec 28, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> Hmm... Does anybody know how to play games bundled with FUZE player?
> 
> Or they aren't bundled at all, and have only links from the player program?
> 
> ...



My guess is you are using a DNS blocker or some sort of stealth software


----------



## Prans (Dec 28, 2020)

SonyUSA said:


> How can we go about submitting Fuze games for inclusion in the Switch version?


@JonSilvera can you help answering this pls?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 28, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> Hmm... Does anybody know how to play games bundled with FUZE player?
> 
> Or they aren't bundled at all, and have only links from the player program?
> 
> ...


When you load a game for the first time, it has to download the assets that the author of the game created specifically for it. Once the assets for that game are downloaded, it seems fine with entering flight mode and playing that game again.


----------



## f1steve (Dec 28, 2020)

. .


----------



## TaruDev_ (Dec 28, 2020)

DragonBoy said:


> For the love of God, it's 1 euro. If someone who owns a 350 euro switch cannot spare 1 euro for his gaming needs, than he seriously needs to take a look at his life and his philosophy. Even people who don't have a job have 1 euro! The guy who begs for money opposite my house has 1 euro... I really don't see any point why there's even a discussion about the price...


well yea most that say this kind of stuff only have physical money. (and are most likely kids so they can't make it digital) So if they want to spend 1 euro they have to buy a 15euro eshop card. And well... that's kinda hard in these times.


----------



## juandiego1993 (Dec 28, 2020)

the game showed up to me for 19.99$.. i have the USA server but I live in Chile, still it should be at that price range. I added it to my favorite to see if it will go on sale for it's mention 0.99$


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Dec 28, 2020)

juandiego1993 said:


> the game showed up to me for 19.99$.. i have the USA server but I live in Chile, still it should be at that price range. I added it to my favorite to see if it will go on sale for it's mention 0.99$


Make sure you're looking at FUZE Player and not FUZE4 Nintendo Switch.


----------



## beermonkey (Dec 28, 2020)

Bought it this morning. Enjoying Dizzy. Brilliant. Keep the games coming you talented folk!


----------



## CasalTie5 (Dec 28, 2020)

Is it actually live in some locations? Because I can say it is not in Europe. Any reasons for that?


----------



## f1steve (Dec 28, 2020)

. .


----------



## leon315 (Dec 28, 2020)

when the 1st time i read FUZE of this news, it reminded me the defunct *FUZE *console lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 28, 2020)

Very nice news, this made me get FUZE4 (for some reason I was oblivious of it).
I will see what comes out of this, but sure I will enjoy trying to make some game on it.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Dec 28, 2020)

It still hasn’t shown up for me on the Canadian eshop, is it normal?


----------



## Naendow (Dec 28, 2020)

The game is not available on the german eShop for me. :|


----------



## battlecatsahead (Dec 28, 2020)

It just showed up for me in Canada


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 28, 2020)

Fuze Bounce looks familiar...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 28, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> The price must be wrong. Nintendo no longer allows titles to be sold lower than a 1.99 USD





JonSilvera said:


> @chartube12 Minimum price is $0.99 / £0.89 / €0.99 . We actually wanted it to be free but that was not possible so we went with the lowest price we could.


Explains why I can't find those cheap games that were like 45-75 cents a piece. The kids like those cheap no budget games. But at 4 cents a game, this app will definitely fill that void!


----------



## XDee (Dec 29, 2020)

@JonSilvera do you plan to make FUZE4/player apps available on the New Zealand eshop?


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Dec 29, 2020)

Fuze, ey?
When's Red Ash?!

(JK, great work guys )


----------



## Axido (Dec 29, 2020)

Naendow said:


> The game is not available on the german eShop for me. :|



I just wanted to ask why that is. It is available on the Austrian eShop, though.
I'm just going to use another account to buy it from a non-german eshop, but I'm curious. @JonSilvera Which countries' eShops lack FUZE Player and what's the reason?


----------



## JonSilvera (Dec 29, 2020)

@Axido & @XDee  Ahh yes, the dreaded 'New Zealand' & 'Germany' question!?

For some reason, honestly no decent excuses other than me being a bit of an idiot and a horrible lack of time meant we were out-of-date with the German rating system, which changed last year, and out of sync with New Zealand from the beginning. The complications come in part from FUZE as an application itself. Is it a game or a utility or an educational product and so on. It makes classification messy. Anyway, long story short, we now have the IARC certificate and the clarification for Germany and both should be resolved in the next patch, making FUZE4 Nintendo Switch and the FUZE Player available in both territories.

"When's the patch?" - we are testing the final candidate right now. It's a big one too with many enhancements, especially in the code editor. I'd expect it to be available within January and hopefully if things go even near smoothly, then only two or three weeks.

So to Germany and New Zealand - I'm very sorry, but it won't be long now!

Sincere regards, Jon Silvera


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 29, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 239573​
> A couple of months ago, we shared some exclusive news regarding the upcoming release of _FUZE Player _on the Nintendo Switch, a title developed by FUZE Technologies Ltd; which is itself a company founded by one of our very own community members @JonSilvera . The game now has been announced to launch on the Nintendo eShop from the 28th of December, worldwide, priced at £0.89 / $0.99 / €0.99.
> 
> ​
> ...



this is a nice birthday present


----------



## CountGG (Dec 30, 2020)

JonSilvera said:


> Hey folks, first a quick but HUGE thanks to GBAtemp for posting our latest release.
> 
> You read it right, that's 27 games for 99 cents (that's less than $0.04c per game!). However, more games are being added as they get through our QA. We have at least ten more to add in the coming weeks.
> 
> ...



Because of this post, I bought the full Fuze switch app. As a kid I always wanted to learn to code gamss but all I code now is scientific data analysis looking forward to diving into your app and tutorials to finally learn something I've always wanted to get into. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AndyG85 (Dec 30, 2020)

I’m glad this is finally available!  Fuze 4 Switch has been by far my most-played Switch game (app?) and I just love it.  I’d encourage people to search YouTube for any of the many Fuze Game Jams, where people submit games they wrote in one weekend - many fantastic creations not able to be featured here, and it also gives you a feel for how friendly and supportive the community is.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 30, 2020)

This throws me back to the good old Hammer Games Studio. 
Good job. I hope to get it soon. The app and the player.


----------



## JonSilvera (Dec 30, 2020)

@eyeliner Now then... Hammer Games Studio!! Actually 'Div Games Studio, written by Daniel Navarro Medrano & Distributed by Hammer Technologies. At least that was in Spain. DIV Games Studio was exclusively published and distributed in the UK by none other than FastTrak Software Publishing which happened to be my company. We localised and release DIV in the UK and made friends with the creator in the process. We were also the UKs exclusive publisher for DarkBASIC for a few years.

So as you can see, I just can't leave this stuff alone as now we publish FUZE and it's all about the same stuff - make learning to code more accessible and use games coding techniques to make it as much fun as possible!

"Long live the Bedroom Coder!"

Jon Silvera
FUZE

Ps. Sorry for showing off! Mind you, if I was allowed to post a screen shot of DIV, i would...


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 30, 2020)

JonSilvera said:


> @eyeliner Now then... Hammer Games Studio!! Actually 'Div Games Studio, written by Daniel Navarro Medrano & Distributed by Hammer Technologies. At least that was in Spain. DIV Games Studio was exclusively published and distributed in the UK by none other than FastTrak Software Publishing which happened to be my company. We localised and release DIV in the UK and made friends with the creator in the process. We were also the UKs exclusive publisher for DarkBASIC for a few years.
> 
> So as you can see, I just can't leave this stuff alone as now we publish FUZE and it's all about the same stuff - make learning to code more accessible and use games coding techniques to make it as much fun as possible!
> 
> ...


Indeed... I'd love to still have my copy around, with the book it was accompanied by. Of course, those were the good old DOS days.

Good job all around.
And please post a shot.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 31, 2020)

Got the player, played a few games, was very impressed by the quality of some of these.

One game I couldn't figure out... something about hitting a wasp when it was blue? Also, i could go anywhere for miles, leaving the play area. It wasn't very well designed. I did like the one by the Oliver Twins, though!

Sorry, I don't have my Switch with me, so names are a bit fuzzy at the moment.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 31, 2020)

Im not impressed. I heard you talking about wanting the app to be free but charging the minimum for it. So i thought id get it to support you to find out no, its a scam. Thats just the player, the actual editor costs $25AUD.

I was interested in writing some homebrew for the switch but you scammed me and no chance of paying $25 for homebrew. I can hack it for free and get full proper homebrew running for free.

Its a scam. Not impressed at all.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 31, 2020)

NakedFaerie said:


> Im not impressed. I heard you talking about wanting the app to be free but charging the minimum for it. So i thought id get it to support you to find out no, its a scam. Thats just the player, the actual editor costs $25AUD.
> 
> I was interested in writing some homebrew for the switch but you scammed me and no chance of paying $25 for homebrew. I can hack it for free and get full proper homebrew running for free.
> 
> Its a scam. Not impressed at all.


Please learn to read.


----------



## JacobDee (Dec 31, 2020)

I got this and I am not impressed with the player layout but most of all I have found one good game, 3-4 very poor games and a lot of right junk.  The price is low but even so lots of the included games look like they were made in 10 mins by 6 year olds. I do like Vecroids and that was worth the price for me.


----------



## KimKong (Dec 31, 2020)

This is great news!
But I wouldn't actually call this a "game" like you do over and over in your descriptions of this amazing tool - I would much rather call it a "app" that lets you run FUZE games. Or simply a "Fuze-game-launcher".. Anyways, how many people on here actually use FUZE to create games?

Let me know, will ya?!


----------



## 3Dski (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks for posting this info.  There are other means to learn how to code and play games, but nice to be able to do this on the Switch, along with other Switch users.  Nintendo doesn't seem very open to those that want to learn, develop and share software for their platform.   I can think of only 1 other actual title for actual coding on the Switch and I think Fuze is the best of these.


----------

